# Steve Briese - publisher of Bullish Review



## mg11 (26 October 2012)

Has anyone had any experience of/with Steve - he publishes a commoditites newsletter in US

Its mainly concerned with Commitments of Trader data


----------



## peter2 (26 October 2012)

I am a current subscriber to Steve Briese's Bullish Review. 

Steve does an excellent job (IMO) of analysing the weekly COT data and interpreting likely probabilities for both rises and falls in all the major commodity markets. As you are aware the COT shows the net positions (long, short) of three groups of market participants, the commercials, hedge funds and speculators. Reliable interpretation of the COT data is a specialised skill that one may acquire after much study. Steve has shown me over the past year that he can interpret the COT data reliably. Steve's analysis can indicate the start of multi-year bull and bear moves as well as many of the monthly swings. 

This seems to good to be true and there is a catch for the retail trader. In order to get into these large moves you need a large account (>500K) as the size of the trade risks are many thousands of dollars. A stop loss of $100/contract in gold is $10K USD. This risk is small compared to the potential reward of +$700 - $800/contract although this size move may take a year or more to happen.  

Steve himself points out that his signals derived from the COT data are not suitable on their own as a trading system. He views the COT signals as a fundamental foundation of future direction and uses an objective technical analysis (chart based) system for his buy/sell entry/exit signals. Steve's trading system has produced impressive returns over many years. A subscription to Steve's trading system is of more value than the Bullish Review for the average retail trader. Even so you would need a medium sized account (>$200K) to operate Steve's trend following trading system. Like all trend following systems there are losing periods when the markets don't trend. 

The COT data is released weekly and Steve's analysis indicates monthly and yearly swings. Steve's current analysis on the US stock market indicies has been bearish for the last six months. He is still waiting for his signal to short these markets. I would recommend subscribing to Steve's work if you have a big account and want to trade the big moves in the commodity markets. 

Steve's work is interesting enough if you are passionate about the markets and wish to learn more about the COT data. It is not suitable for short term (daily, weekly) trading signals.


----------

